# How to remove McAfee VirusScan software...



## tbushnel

This is almost more of a general computer question, but I thought I would ask. I have used McAfee VirusScan on my computer because it was available free through the University that I work for. I has some problems with the "on-access" scan turning itself off, so I thought updating the version might help. Well, the update failed (issue with access rights) so I thought I would still have the old version there as it had been, but unfortunately it seems to be gone, although there is a "McAfee Site advisor" and "McAfee Agent" still listed under the add/delete programs menu. 
Long story short, I want to delete it and use Kaspersky but I cant because when I try to load Kaspersky it says I have to remove the McAfee, which I cannot find. 

any thoughts about how to find and delete "by hand" or perhaps a nice piece of software that might do it for me? 
thanks, 
ted.


----------



## tetonbob

*Re: How to remove VirusScan software...*

Hi again, Ted -

McAfee has a removal tool for such instances.

http://service.mcafee.com/FAQDocument.aspx?id=TS100507


----------



## tbushnel

thanks again. seems you are having to pull me out of the ditch more than once. I'll give it a try this evening. 
Cheers, 
ted.


----------



## tbushnel

I cannot complete their instructions for using the removal tool. It requires that you use the computer's add/remove function which does not work with this application. 
Some clarification: the Add/remove programs shows Mcafee Site advisor and Mcafee agent as two separate entries. When I try to change/remove the site advisor I get an opaque box that should guide me through the removal process - except that it is completely blank and no amount of clicking the mouse on any part of it does anything. 
When I try to change/remove the Mcafee agent, it gives an error message stating that it is being used by another program and cannot be removed. 
When I used the Mcafee removal tool (just to see if it would work without first removing the software through change/remove programs, it gives an error message saying "Mcafee enterprise software detected cannot continue. contact tech support" 
Any ideas on how to wipe this darn program off my computer? 
I appreciate any suggestions. 
ted. 
Ted


----------



## tetonbob

Didn't realize you had an Enterprise Edition. There seems to be a couple ways to do so...but the only info I could find is for a couple specific versions.

Command line uninstall:

https://kc.mcafee.com/corporate/index?page=content&id=KB52648


VirusScan Enterprise (VSE) command line uninstallation using msiexec.exe:

1. Click Start, Run.
2. Type the complete removal string for the specific version of VSE, then click OK.


VirusScan Enterprise 8.5i

msiexec.exe /x {35C03C04-3F1F-42C2-A989-A757EE691F65} REMOVE=ALL REBOOT=R /q

VirusScan Enterprise 8.0i

msiexec.exe /x {5DF3D1BB-894E-4DCD-8275-159AC9829B43} REMOVE=ALL REBOOT=R /q


===================================================

Manual Uninstall of Virus Scan Enterprise 8.0i

http://community.mcafee.com/showpost.php?p=335002&postcount=2

Manual Uninstall Of Virus Scan Enterprise 8.5i

https://kc.mcafee.com/corporate/index?page=content&id=KB50602

Another method, which seems easier if it will work:

http://www.ucalgary.ca/it/help/articles/security/antivirus/vse85i

Removing VirusScan

To uninstall VirusScan Enterprise 8.5i:

* Run Setup.Exe again.
* In the "Setup" window, select Remove and click Next.
* Click Remove.
* When completed, click Finish and Yes.

===========================================

If that doesn't help, ask the folks in the Kaspersky forum. They are very helpful there, and would likely be glad to help you remove McAfee remnants to install kaspersky

http://forum.kaspersky.com/index.php?showforum=3


----------



## tetonbob

Ted, we were just having some troubles with the site while I was editing the post above. refresh the page to see the complete info.


----------



## tbushnel

Thanks for the help. It didn't work, but I suspect it might be due to the fact that my post was misleading. I was able to remove the McAfee VirusScan with Add/Remove. What I can't remove is the McAfee Site Advisor, which I just recently added (freeware). Its not a virus software. Its an add-on for webbrowsers to help identify suspicious websites to avoid. Every time I try and remove it, the dialog box that comes up is completely blank. 
I tried re-installing it but when I double click the icon I get the same strange blank dialog box. Seems kinda fishy to me, but what do i know. 
anyway, I took your advice and posted on the Kaspersky site. 

thanks, 
ted


----------



## tetonbob

I see....I can't imagine how having McAfee Site Advisor installed would cause Kaspersky to not install, so I was focused on the VirusScan aspect. Site Advisor is, as you say, not an AntiVirus. Best ask Kaspersky as you have, or McAfee forums. I'd be interested in the resolution.

What's interesting is the Consumer Removal Tool I linked you to first should remove Site Advisor.

Also, this comment:



> When I used the Mcafee removal tool (just to see if it would work without first removing the software through change/remove programs, it gives an error message saying "*Mcafee enterprise software detected cannot continue. contact tech support"*


might indicate that your VirusScan did not uninstall cleanly, another reason I offered those various methods of manual removal.


----------



## tbushnel

tetonbob, 
thanks for all your help. just some feedback about my latest problem. I went to the Mcafee site and downloaded the "McAfee Virtual Technician". This was of course a mindless process, but the software detected 5 problems with the Mcafee software and could fix two of them. That was enough to correct the problem with Add/Remove programs. 
Problem solved. 
Quick question: do you think there is an advantage to using "paid for" virus software like kaspersky or do the free ones work well enough? Not sure this is a fair question, but just thought I would ask your opinion. 
Cheers,
ted./


----------



## tetonbob

Hi Ted -

Thanks for letting me know, that's one for the personal db. I saw the topic as kaspersky, not much new offered there as a solution.

As far as paid apps versus free apps, there are some differences within the vendor, but it would be easier to review each one side by side than for me to go into it here. Each vendor which offers a free product has a spec sheet for comparison with it's paid products and suites.

here are a few

http://www.free-av.com/en/download/1/download_avira_antivir_personal__free_antivirus.html

http://www.avast.com/eng/avast-compare-home-professional.html

http://free.avg.com/download-avg-anti-virus-free-edition

One of the main benefits for a paid app would be tech support, and they usually offer additional features.

If $ is not an object, going with kaspersky is a fine choice. I recommend either that, or Eset's NOD32 for a paid app, as I find them both to do well. More info here:

www.av-comparatives.org

As far as free AVs go, Avira is the one I like. Avast is also nice. It's a matter of personal choice and ability to pay.


----------

